# Another work toy...



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Its not exactly a plumbing tool, but I weld up brackets for hanging pipe, and on long island we have this town called levitown with oil fired boilers in the kitchen, right next to a brick fireplace, many times for replacement the people want then wall hung, yup a cast iron wall hung boiler, so you have to fabricate a shelf out of steel..the fun part is hoisting that bad boy up on the shelf..and a nice mig welder comes in handy for making shelving and brackets in the truck...


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Pardon me while I try to contain my jealousy-I've had my eye on that bad boy for a while now. That and a plasma cutter and you can make just about anything


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice machine...
I sometimes play with a Millermatic 350P & Syncrowave 250 at night and on weekends...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

KoleckeINC said:


> Pardon me while I try to contain my jealousy-I've had my eye on that bad boy for a while now. That and a plasma cutter and you can make just about anything


I think in one picture you can see my hypertherm pm 65 plasma cutter...both work great...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you planning on going on the bottle or using flux-core?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a roll of flux core in it now, I have a few empty bottles to exchange , ill get one of gas for it..changing the wire out is only a few minutes, and just swap wires to change polarity..


----------

